

Sleep, Caffeine and your daily schedule? poll - dm03514

I&#x27;ve always been fascinated by the amount of sleep and caffeine that keeps people functioning and productive.<p>I think it would be cool to see:<p>What is your profession?<p>On average how many hours a day of sleep do you get?
What times do you usually sleep?<p>How many hours of sleep do you feel you need to work optimally?<p>How many days a week do you usually consume caffeine?<p>On the days that caffeine is consumed how much and when is it usually consumed?<p>------------------------------------------------------------<p>- Software Engineer<p>- ~8.5 hours<p>- sleep from 10pm - 6:30am<p>- ~9 hours for optimal<p>- Every couple weeks will go on caffeine binges where I drink it ~3 - 4 x s per week<p>- On the days I consume caffeinie I Drink large 20 oz cups of coffee (sometimes multiple), try to get my caffeine in early because I am hyper sensitive to it, and it will keep me up all night:)
======
crpatino
\- Software Engineer

\- ~6.5 hours from 1:00am - 7:30am (with occasional ups and downs)

\- ~7.5 hours for optimal

\- Every workday ~2-3 cups, 0-1 cup on weekend days.

\- Rarely after noon. I am an owlish kind of person, so I naturally stay late
at night[1]. But if you want my brain to do _anything_ at all before ~10:00am,
you have to provide: 1. Double Espresso, no sugar. 2. Very detailed
instructions.

[1] No, going to bed early does not work. I can sleep before 11pm, specially
if I am tired, but if I try to wake up before 7am I will be like a zombie all
morning, and feel like crap by sunset.

------
dorfuss
\- BPM software deployment

\- 5,5 - 8 hours - if there is less then 7 h I usually have to take a short
nap in the evening to keep me going until bedtime

\- usually I sleep from 11:00 pm till 6:30am, almost every other day I jog 6
to 12 km before going to bed, I work out in the mornings every single day for
about 30 minutes

\- 8,5 hours is optimal, (meaning that if I am not exhausted and I sleep
uninterrupted I'd wake up naturally after 8,5 hours). Btw: ear plugs really
make me sleep deeper and wake up better rested.

\- I've never drunk coffee in my life, but I consume loads of caffeine in teas
and yerba mate, I try to cut the intake to about 5 servings a day but when I'm
at home the entire day I drink one after another like a chain smoker. I don't
think a coup of strong black tea in the evening would have any effect on me. I
also can't see any effects on my performance if I don't drink tea at all.

I'm 28.

------
AdmiralAsshat
\- Software Support Engineer / QA Analyst / Documentation Specialist

\- ~8.5 hours

\- Sleep: 11:30 PM-12:00 AM \- Awake: 8:00 AM

\- Caffeine: 2 cups of coffee per day. One 8 oz mug of French Pressed coffee
at 9:15 AM, a second around 3:30 - 4:00 PM.

\- Occasional: Sometimes have an 8oz Coke with dinner (tiny cans), and/or a
cup of tea around 9 PM as well. Typically green or jasmine.

------
MalcolmDiggs
\- Software Engineer

\- 8 hours

\- 3am - 11am

\- 8 hours feels about optimal

\- Normally don't drink caffeine at all.

\- I avoid caffeine until I need it. (during the last week or so of a sprint).
During that time I'm probably averaging 3-4 hours of sleep a night, and
drinking 3-4 teas and 1-2 redbulls per day, all day/night long.

------
Gustomaximus
\- Acquisition Marketing

\- Ideal: 8 hours: 11pm - 7:30am

\- Normal: 6.5 hours: 12:30pm - 7:00am

\- Weekday caffeine: typically tea in morning and coffee after lunch. A couple
days a week will have meeting coffee. Typically one coffee a day on weekends.

------
nyddle
\- Developer

\- ~9 hours, 01am-10am

\- 8 hours

\- 7

\- 3-4 espresso total 2-3 times a day

Just read "Caffeinated: How Our Daily Habit Helps, Hurts, and Hooks Us", some
interesting stuff on global caffeine consumption there.

------
joshschreuder
\- 24 years old

\- Software Engineer

\- 8 hours

\- 11pm - 7am

\- around 9 hours optimal

\- Diet soft drink only (~2 standard 335ml cans per day), very rarely coffee
or tea, no energy drinks

------
deadfall
\- Software Engineer

\- 7-9 hours

\- sleep from 10pm - 6:30am

\- 8 hours for optimal

\- 1-2 medium coffees per week when I need it most. I do this so my body does
not get use to the caffeine.

------
laurenproctor
\- Digital Strategist/Analyst \- ~7.5 hours, 1am to 8:30am \- 6 days \- 1 chai
in the morning or soda in the afternoon

------
JHonaker
\- Graduate Student

\- 12am-1am to 8:15am

\- 6-7 hours

\- 4-5 days of the week

\- 1-2 cups of coffee when I drink it

------
valarauca1
Software Engineer:

Awake 6am, Sleep 11pm, typically get 5-6 hours per night. Caffeine, 1 cup of
tea in the morning. Usually green.

------
charlie_vill
\- Financial Analyst

\- ~6 hours

\- sleep from 12 - 6 AM

\- ~two to three cups a day.

\- 21 years old.

